# Review - The Bondage and Liberation of the Will by John Calvin



## CharlieJ (Nov 13, 2010)

Review – The Bondage and Liberation of the Will by John Calvin « Sacra Pagina

A review of the new edition of BLW, edited by A. N. S. Lane and translated by G. I. Davies.


----------

